# Docbook tranformieren nach LaTeX



## kingpatte (26. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfasse meine Bachelorarbeit in Docbook 4.5 XML und soll diese später auch in LaTeX transformieren können. Es kommt bestimmt die Frage warum ich nicht gleich in LaTeX schreibe. Die Antwort ist, dass dies teil mein Bacheloraufgabe ist.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit und kann mir dabei helfen ?

DB2Latex und dblatex habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber ich bekomm das einfach nicht gebacken. Ich würde auch gerne meine bis jetzt vorhandene DocBook XML zur Verfügung stellen.

So ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Vielen Dank erstmal im Voraus,

Patrick


----------



## madboy (26. Aug 2010)

Was genau bekommst du nicht gebacken? Für dblatex gibt's eine recht ausführliche Hilfe unter dblatex

Erfahrungen habe ich mit dblatex insofern, dass ich ein Mal versucht habe, ein recht umfangreiches Dokument von docbook nach PDF über latex zu transformieren. Herausgekommen ist nix, was man als schön bezeichnen könnte ;-)


----------



## kingpatte (27. Aug 2010)

Also er erstellt zwar eine Tex Datei aus meiner Docbook XML Datei aber wenn ich das mit TechnixCenter in ein pdf wandeln will, dann kommen zich tausend Fehler. Er kompiliert mir zwar alles soweit, aber was sind das für Fehler ? Ach so und kannst du mir erklären wie ich MathML Elemente mit über geben kann in Latex ?

Danke schonmal


----------

